# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Cfare Statusi Mer Nje Femije I Lindur Ne Uk

## DEA27

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DOJA TE PYESJA GJITHE bashkatdhetaret e mi qe jetojne ne uk dhe sidoms komentet e dikujt qe ka eksperienca te ngjashme se nje femije i lindur ne uk kur prindi nuk e kishte mar statusin por qe tani e ka mar indefinite live cfare statusi mer nese aplikohet per pashaporte?
nuk e di nese isha e qarte ne pyetjen time por ju lutem jepni komentet tuaja nese keni ndonje ide
faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

E thjeshte fare,merr dokumentin e lindjes nga spitali dhe shkon ne bashki ne zyren e regjistrimeve(vital records).Aty e regjistron dhe merr certifikate lindje.
Ka lindur ne UK eshte me te drejte te marre pashaporte qytetari Anglez pa problem kur ploteson moshen,pamvarsisht se prindi ka qene me status emigrant kur femija ka lindur.

----------


## DEA27

> E thjeshte fare,merr dokumentin e lindjes nga spitali dhe shkon ne bashki ne zyren e regjistrimeve(vital records).Aty e regjistron dhe merr certifikate lindje.
> Ka lindur ne UK eshte me te drejte te marre pashaporte qytetari Anglez pa problem kur ploteson moshen,pamvarsisht se prindi ka qene me status emigrant kur femija ka lindur.


cfare do te thuash kur te mbush moshen? Cfare moshe duhet te jete femija qe te kete te drejten per pashaporte ( i hope is not 18) se kur behet 18 ketu ka ligj se nese femija ka 10 vjet pa status ka te drejte te mar pashaporten pavarsisht statusit te prinderve.
gjithsesi une po kerkoj ta pais tani pasi tani kam mar statusin dhe mendova se kjo gje do ndihmonte femijen e di qe exziston nje ligj qe nqs e ke mar statusin para se te lind femija femija ka te drejte aoutomatikisht for british passport por nuk e di ne rastet kur femija ka lindur ne uk pasi ti ke mar statusin?

----------


## drague

Dea nuk e ka shpjeguar mire Beni .

pasaporten e merr sa lind ose leternjoftim per femije.

----------


## Vinjol

nuk i di ligjet ne  uk  por 
eshte logjike  lind ne  uk 
por  prinderit i ka shqiptare  
normale  qe me 2  nenshtetesi

----------


## INFINITY©

> cfare do te thuash kur te mbush moshen? Cfare moshe duhet te jete femija qe te kete te drejten per pashaporte ( i hope is not 18) se kur behet 18 ketu ka ligj se nese femija ka 10 vjet pa status ka te drejte te mar pashaporten pavarsisht statusit te prinderve.
> gjithsesi une po kerkoj ta pais tani pasi tani kam mar statusin dhe mendova se kjo gje do ndihmonte femijen e di qe exziston nje ligj qe nqs e ke mar statusin para se te lind femija femija ka te drejte aoutomatikisht for british passport por nuk e di ne rastet kur femija ka lindur ne uk pasi ti ke mar statusin?


Se pari njehere urime per vajzen dhe jete te gjate e te lumtur asaj!

Dicka une nuk marr vesh ketu. Vertet ke ardhur dhe pyet per dicka kaq te rendesishme ne FSH?????!!!! Besoj se ti i di ku jane zyrat perkatese ne UK per kete pune, te pakten shpresoj se i di. Shko o goce dhe pyet ata qe merren me ate pune dhe boll harxhove kohen duke pyetur ne FSH kur ti mund ta zgjidhesh ate muhabet brenda dites, po te shkosh dhe te pyesesh njerezit e duhur. 

Pastaj nqs ti e ke lindur ate ne nje spital ne UK, a nuk te udhezuan ata te spitalit ty se cfare duhet te besh, ose me sakte akoma, a i pyete ata?!

----------


## flag

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DOJA TE PYESJA GJITHE bashkatdhetaret e mi qe jetojne ne uk dhe sidoms komentet e dikujt qe ka eksperienca te ngjashme se nje femije i lindur ne uk kur prindi nuk e kishte mar statusin por qe tani e ka mar indefinite live cfare statusi mer nese aplikohet per pashaporte?
> nuk e di nese isha e qarte ne pyetjen time por ju lutem jepni komentet tuaja nese keni ndonje ide
> faleminderit


Dea e nderuar,
Urime lindja e femiut dhe uroj te ka jete te gjatë e te lumtur me shendet te mire dhe me prind.
Per t'iu pergjigjur pyetjes tuaj, meqense femiu ka lindur para statusit tuaj, gjegjesisht te prinderve te saj, atehere edhe ajo e ka te njejtin status si prinderit e saj.

Tani ju po deshironi te aplikoni per passport Britaneze apo jo? Nese deshironi passport Britaneze atehere duhet te regjistroni femiun tuaj si Britaneze se pari e pastaj kur te merrni certifikaten e nenshtetesisë Britaneze, me ate certifikatë aplikoni per passport. Per passport nuk do te pritni me shume se 2 javë.

*Si duhet te aplikohet per Registrim si Britanez/e?*
Me certifikaten e lindjes se femijut dhe deshminë e statusit ILR te prinderit duhet te plotesoni formen MN1(shiko me posht).

*Sa duhet te pritni?*
Asnjehere nuk dihet saktesisht mirepo prej 6 jave -6 muaj edhe pse raste te ralla jan ku dikush ka prit me shume se 6 jave per Registrim te femiut si Britanezë.

*E mora certifikaten, çfarë tani?*

Tani me ate certifikat ku konfirmon se femiu eshte shtetas Britanezë, mbasi e keni shikuar mire informatat ne certifikat(psh emri i sakt, datelindja etj) aplikoni per passport Britaneze.


Ja shkarko nga ketu formen per Registrim si Britaneze MN1 per aplikim

Dhe ketu informata me shumë dhe si te plotesohet forma

Mbasi te keni marr  certifikaten e shtetesis Britaneze atehere mund te kerkoni formen per passport nga  ketu

Shpresoj se isha i qartë por nese te duhet me shume info mos hezito te pyetesh.

Me respekt
Flag

----------


## DEA27

flag ashtu mendova dhe une ta beja por i mora ne telefon dhe me thane se nuk ka te drejte per british passport. por vetem nese une aplikoje se pari per naturalization dhe pastaj me certifikaten e naturalization mundte aplikoje perpashaporten per te.

----------


## flag

> flag ashtu mendova dhe une ta beja por i mora ne telefon dhe me thane se nuk ka te drejte per british passport. por vetem nese une aplikoje se pari per naturalizatioN


Dea, normal qe nuk ka te drejt per British Passport sepse British Passpor kan te drejt vetem Britanezet apo jo, e femiu i juaj ende nuk ka aplikuar per British Citizenship.
Prandaj meqense ajo ka lindur ne UK dhe ju tani keni ILR ajo ka te drejt te registrohet e jo te Naturalizohet.
Ju shkarkoni MN1 form dhe aplikoni per Registrim. Naturalizimi duhet per ju prinderit mirepo kur ti mbushni 1 vit mbasi keni fituar ILR dhe per ata  ne moshen mbi 18vjet.

Me respekt
Flag

P.S Nuk te kuptova kur thua se edhe ju keni menduar te beni njejte. Une ne postin e pare ju kam shkruar se se pari duhet te Registroni femiun apo sikur te kish qenë mbi 18 vjet te Naturalizohet e pastaj te aplikoni per passport. Nuk po ju kuptoj si keni menduar njejte kur keni thirrur ne tel e keni kerkuar British Passport pa aplikuar per shtetesi Britaneze. Lexoni me mire postin tim te parë, 1) Aplikoni per shtetesi Britaneze(Registroni femiun) 2) Merrni Certifikaten si Britaneze(Registered ne rastin e femiut tuaj or Naturalization ju ose cdo kush mbi 18vjet) 3)Aplikoni per British Passport.

----------


## DEA27

> Dea, normal qe nuk ka te drejt per British Passport sepse British Passpor kan te drejt vetem Britanezet apo jo, e femiu i juaj ende nuk ka aplikuar per British Citizenship.
> Prandaj meqense ajo ka lindur ne UK dhe ju tani keni ILR ajo ka te drejt te registrohet e jo te Naturalizohet.
> Ju shkarkoni MN1 form dhe aplikoni per Registrim. Naturalizimi duhet per ju prinderit mirepo kur ti mbushni 1 vit mbasi keni fituar ILR dhe per ata  ne moshen mbi 18vjet.
> 
> Me respekt
> Flag


do ta provoje keteqe me the te veje ku te veje

rrofsh flag

----------


## flag

> do ta provoje keteqe me the te veje ku te veje
> 
> rrofsh flag


Dea mos e provoni vetem te me beni mua qejfin apo te veje ku te veje  :buzeqeshje:  sepse kjo eshte per ju e jo per mua. Gjithashtu mos e provoni pa shikuar mire infot sepse edhe me lart ju japen info por siq u pa nuk ishin info te sakta. Nuk aplikohet per dicka me " te veje ku te veje"  :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe pse info ime eshte 99.9% sakt dhe te ofrova edhe linkun ku mund te konfirmoni edhe vet, te sugjeroj qe ne raste te tilla ku kerkoni info per imigracion duhet te keni kujdes me te madh e te merni info te sigurta sepse keni te beni me Imigracionin  :buzeqeshje: .
Une nuk e dij ku jetoni ne UK por per te u bindur se infot me lart jan te sakta ju sugjeroj te shikoni linkun me lart, lexoni ate Guide How to apply qe e kam shenuar me lart dhe ne fund nese nuk e kuptoni mire gjithenje mund te shkoni ne Advice Bureau ku edhe te ndihmojn te mbushni format.

Me respekt
Flag

----------


## DEA27

i hodha nje sy formes dhe mesa pashe sme jep asnje mundesi te shkruaj te dhenat e femijes sim, me sa kuptoje kjo form ESHTE me shume per femijet qe e kane nje nacionalitet apo femijet qe kane lindur outside uk dhe qe jane ne nje moshe disi madhore!

----------


## DEA27

> Dea mos e provoni vetem te me beni mua qejfin apo te veje ku te veje  sepse kjo eshte per ju e jo per mua. Gjithashtu mos e provoni pa shikuar mire infot sepse edhe me lart ju japen info por siq u pa nuk ishin info te sakta. Nuk aplikohet per dicka me " te veje ku te veje" 
> 
> Edhe pse info ime eshte 99.9% sakt dhe te ofrova edhe linkun ku mund te konfirmoni edhe vet, te sugjeroj qe ne raste te tilla ku kerkoni info per imigracion duhet te keni kujdes me te madh e te merni info te sigurta sepse keni te beni me Imigracionin .
> Une nuk e dij ku jetoni ne UK por per te u bindur se infot me lart jan te sakta ju sugjeroj te shikoni linkun me lart, lexoni ate Guide How to apply qe e kam shenuar me lart dhe ne fund nese nuk e kuptoni mire gjithenje mund te shkoni ne Advice Bureau ku edhe te ndihmojn te mbushni format.
> 
> Me respekt
> Flag



e di flag e di se kam gati nje jete ne kete vend uk dhe e di se sa strikt jane me informacionet, fakti qe po pyes ketu do te thote se me duhet te akumuloje me teper informacion per te gjetur rrugen e drejte

----------


## flag

> i hodha nje sy formes dhe mesa pashe sme jep asnje mundesi te shkruaj te dhenat e femijes sim, me sa kuptoje kjo form ESHTE me shume per femijet qe e kane nje nacionalitet apo femijet qe kane lindur outside uk dhe qe jane ne nje moshe disi madhore!


Cilen form e shikove e nderuar?
Forma per registrim quhet MN1 dhe eshte per moshen nen 18vjeqare dhe per kete quhet registrim perndryshe mbi 18 duhet Naturalizim.
Kjo form me lart eshte per femiun tuaj dhe nuk e dij nga cila faqe keni filluar te lexoni por nga Section 1 duke filluar nga 1.1 eshte per femiun tuaj.

This guide assists children who have not yet reached the age of majority (age 18) to
become British citizens under the following sections of the British Nationality Act 1981.
Once a child reaches age 18 they will have to apply to naturalise using form and guide AN.
• section 1 (3) birth in the UK to parents who are now settled in the UK or have
become British citizens

Child born in the UK Section 1 (3) application
A child born in the UK whose parents are not British citizens and were not settled in the
UK will have an entitlement to register when their parents become settled in the UK or
become British citizens. An application should be made under section 1 (3) of the British
Nationality Act 1981.
N.B. If a child lives in the United Kingdom for the first 10 years of his or her life, an
application can be made under section 1(4), even if the parents are not settled. A form T
should be used for this purpose.
A child born in the United Kingdom who is and has always been stateless may also qualify
on the basis of a period of five years residence. Form S3 should be used for this purpose.
Alternatively, a child born in the UK whose parents are not settled in the UK and are not
applying for settlement of British citizenship may be registered at the discretion of the
Home Secretary (see page 12).

Me respekt
Flag

----------


## OO7

> cfare do te thuash kur te mbush moshen? Cfare moshe duhet te jete femija qe te kete te drejten per pashaporte ( i hope is not 18) se kur behet 18 ketu ka ligj se nese femija ka 10 vjet pa status ka te drejte te mar pashaporten pavarsisht statusit te prinderve.
> gjithsesi une po kerkoj ta pais tani pasi tani kam mar statusin dhe mendova se kjo gje do ndihmonte femijen e di qe exziston nje ligj qe nqs e ke mar statusin para se te lind femija femija ka te drejte aoutomatikisht for british passport por nuk e di ne rastet kur femija ka lindur ne uk pasi ti ke mar statusin?


Femija merr statusin e prindit. Nese prindi nuk merr asnjehere pashaporte Britanike atehere pas 14 vjetesh nga data e lindje nese femija ka jetuar ne Angli gjate kesaj kohe ka te drejte te aplikoje per pashaporte. Nese nuk jeton ketu dhe iken diku tjeter bashke me prinderit (ose dhe vetem) ka te drejte kur te mbushe 18 vjec te aplikoje per pashaporte. Nese statusi i prindit ndryshon gjate kesaj kohe ndryshon dhe i femijes. Nese ju merrni pashaporte (brenda dy vjetesh normalisht duhet ta merrni) merr dhe ajo. Nese deportoheni deportohet dhe ajo dhe ka mundesi kur te behet 18 vjec te vije serish per te aplikuar.




> Dea nuk e ka shpjeguar mire Beni .
> 
> pasaporten e merr sa lind ose leternjoftim per femije.


E ka shpejguar shume mire beni o drague trimi. Femija merr statusin e prindit dhe kur mbush moshen e caktuar merr pashaporten. E kam shpejguar dhe me siper.




> Dea e nderuar,
> Urime lindja e femiut dhe uroj te ka jete te gjatë e te lumtur me shendet te mire dhe me prind.
> Per t'iu pergjigjur pyetjes tuaj, meqense femiu ka lindur para statusit tuaj, gjegjesisht te prinderve te saj, atehere edhe ajo e ka te njejtin status si prinderit e saj.
> 
> Tani ju po deshironi te aplikoni per passport Britaneze apo jo? Nese deshironi passport Britaneze atehere duhet te regjistroni femiun tuaj si Britaneze se pari e pastaj kur te merrni certifikaten e nenshtetesisë Britaneze, me ate certifikatë aplikoni per passport. Per passport nuk do te pritni me shume se 2 javë.
> 
> *Si duhet te aplikohet per Registrim si Britanez/e?*
> Me certifikaten e lindjes se femijut dhe deshminë e statusit ILR te prinderit duhet te plotesoni formen MN1(shiko me posht).
> 
> ...


Kjo eshte e gabuar sepse nuk mund te rregjistrohet femija si Britanik. Femija merr ILR si prindrit dhe certifikaten e lindjes normalisht.




> Dea, normal qe nuk ka te drejt per British Passport sepse British Passpor kan te drejt vetem Britanezet apo jo, e femiu i juaj ende nuk ka aplikuar per British Citizenship.
> Prandaj meqense ajo ka lindur ne UK dhe ju tani keni ILR ajo ka te drejt te registrohet e jo te Naturalizohet.
> Ju shkarkoni MN1 form dhe aplikoni per Registrim. Naturalizimi duhet per ju prinderit mirepo kur ti mbushni 1 vit mbasi keni fituar ILR dhe per ata  ne moshen mbi 18vjet.
> 
> Me respekt
> Flag
> 
> P.S Nuk te kuptova kur thua se edhe ju keni menduar te beni njejte. Une ne postin e pare ju kam shkruar se se pari duhet te Registroni femiun apo sikur te kish qenë mbi 18 vjet te Naturalizohet e pastaj te aplikoni per passport. Nuk po ju kuptoj si keni menduar njejte kur keni thirrur ne tel e keni kerkuar British Passport pa aplikuar per shtetesi Britaneze. Lexoni me mire postin tim te parë, 1) Aplikoni per shtetesi Britaneze(Registroni femiun) 2) Merrni Certifikaten si Britaneze(Registered ne rastin e femiut tuaj or Naturalization ju ose cdo kush mbi 18vjet) 3)Aplikoni per British Passport.


Edhe kjo eshte e gabuar sepse nuk mund te aplikoje per British Citizenship per sa kohe nuk eshte 14 vjec (nese ka jetuar 14 vjet rrjesht ne UK), nese nuk eshte 18 vjec (nese ka jetuar jashte UK), nese prindrit nuk kane British Citizenship.

----------


## flag

> Femija merr statusin e prindit. Nese prindi nuk merr asnjehere pashaporte Britanike atehere pas 14 vjetesh nga data e lindje nese femija ka jetuar ne Angli gjate kesaj kohe ka te drejte te aplikoje per pashaporte. Nese nuk jeton ketu dhe iken diku tjeter bashke me prinderit (ose dhe vetem) ka te drejte kur te mbushe 18 vjec te aplikoje per pashaporte. Nese statusi i prindit ndryshon gjate kesaj kohe ndryshon dhe i femijes. Nese ju merrni pashaporte (brenda dy vjetesh normalisht duhet ta merrni) merr dhe ajo. Nese deportoheni deportohet dhe ajo dhe ka mundesi kur te behet 18 vjec te vije serish per te aplikuar.
> 
> 
> 
> E ka shpejguar shume mire beni o drague trimi. Femija merr statusin e prindit dhe kur mbush moshen e caktuar merr pashaporten. E kam shpejguar dhe me siper.
> 
> 
> 
> Kjo eshte e gabuar sepse nuk mund te rregjistrohet femija si Britanik. Femija merr ILR si prindrit dhe certifikaten e lindjes normalisht.
> ...


O Muahhh me foto te shkaut, eshte e kot me hyj e me te vizatuar ty por nese e lexon me mire komentin tim do te shohesh se nuk e kam gabim




> Per t'iu pergjigjur pyetjes tuaj, meqense femiu ka lindur para statusit tuaj, gjegjesisht te prinderve te saj, *atehere edhe ajo e ka te njejtin status si prinderit e saj.*


Dhe meqenese ky femij ka statusin IRL athere ka te drejt te registrohet, shih per kete i kam ofruar keshillat si duhet te beje.




> *Si duhet te aplikohet per Registrim si Britanez/e?*
> 
> Me certifikaten e lindjes se femijut dhe *deshminë e statusit ILR te prinderit* duhet te plotesoni formen MN1(shiko me posht).


E sheh o inderuar Muahahaha se femiu sikur prindi ka statusin ILR prandaj mund te aplikoj per Registrim ndersa prindi varsisht si e ka marr ILR dhe sa kohe eshte ne UK i duhet te aplikoj per Naturalizim.

Nga e more kete info se duhet te pres 14 vjeq? 

Lexo, lexo,lexo e pastaj gjyko e thuaj dikujt gabim, ok?

Me respekt
Flag

----------


## flag

> Femija merr statusin e prindit. Nese prindi nuk merr asnjehere pashaporte Britanike atehere pas 14 vjetesh nga data e lindje nese femija ka jetuar ne Angli gjate kesaj kohe ka te drejte te aplikoje per pashaporte.[B]


Po si mund te merr passport nese nuk ka nenshtesi Britaneze, o i nderuar? *Se pari shtetesia* Britaneze e *pastaj passporti* Britanezë.




> Nese nuk jeton ketu dhe iken diku tjeter bashke me prinderit (ose dhe vetem) ka te drejte kur te mbushe 18 vjec te aplikoje per pashaporte


Po si mund te ik femiu kur nuk ka asnje passport? A nuk duhet te aplikoj per ndonje passport dikund, apo sipas logjikes tuaj duhet te pret 14 vjet apo 18 se nuk po kuptohet a duhet te pres 14 apo 18.



> Nese statusi i prindit ndryshon gjate kesaj kohe ndryshon dhe i femijes. Nese ju merrni pashaporte (*brenda dy vjetesh normalisht duhet ta merrni)* merr dhe ajo. Nese deportoheni deportohet dhe ajo dhe ka mundesi kur te behet 18 vjec te vije serish per te aplikuar.


Nga kjo siguri e juaj se normalisht do te marrin mbrenda 2 vjetesh? * Te lutem me trego nga e dini se do ti marrin mbrenda 2 viteve?
*



> E ka shpejguar shume mire beni o drague trimi. Femija merr statusin e prindit dhe kur mbush moshen e caktuar merr pashaporten. E kam shpejguar dhe me siper.


Beni ka shpjeguar pjeserisht por per dallim nga ju ai ka then kur te mbush moshen e duhur pa e caktuar cfare moshe, ndersa ju ja keni futur 14 vjet. Ndersa info qe eshte dashur ketu eshte per nje femij qe ka lindur ketu ne kohen kur prinderit e tij kan qen pa status ndersa tani me ILR status. Pergjigja e duhur eshte se ai femije ka te drejt te aplikoj per Regjistrim nese eshte nen moshen 18 vjeq.





> Kjo eshte e gabuar sepse nuk mund te rregjistrohet femija si Britanik. Femija merr ILR si prindrit dhe certifikaten e lindjes normalisht.


Po mbasi femiu te merr ILR a nuk ka te drejt te Registrohet si Britaneze? Ky femij ka ILR dhe kete e konfirmoj Dea. Nga kjo info e juaj se nuk ka te drejt? Keni provuar ndonjehere, keni ndegjuar ndonjehere se eshte refuzuar dhe per çfar eshte refuzuar ndokush?. Aq me teper, keni lexuar ndonjehere webfaqen e Imigracionit?





> Edhe kjo eshte e gabuar sepse nuk mund te aplikoje per British Citizenship per sa kohe nuk eshte 14 vjec (nese ka jetuar 14 vjet rrjesht ne UK), nese nuk eshte 18 vjec (nese ka jetuar jashte UK), nese prindrit nuk kane British Citizenship.


Me trego more i nderuar, po ne shqiptaret qe kemi femije nen 14 vjeq. Sipas logjikes tuaj asnjeri nuk ka te drejt te beht Britanez pa i mbushur 14 vjet.  Pse ja fut kot more vella kur nuk dinë? Pse i merr ne qafë te tjeret me keto info krejtsisht te gabuara.

----------


## DEA27

Child born in the UK Section 1 (3) application
A child born in the UK whose parents are not British citizens and were not settled in the
UK will have an entitlement to register when their parents become settled in the UK or
become British citizens. An application should be made under section 1 (3) of the British
Nationality Act 1981.
posted by flag


hi Flag me duhet te shkruaj serish qe te qartesohem me mire, e kam pare gjithe formen MN1
dhe nuk e di se cfare mund te shkruaj per nje femije 7 muajsh, ata kerkojne insurance number per femijen, karakterin e femijes, referenca pra shkurt cila eshte ajo pjese qemund te fus te dhenat per nje femije7 muajsh, ndoshta duhet te kontaktoje me dike qe ka njohuri ne fushen e legjistacionit. te faleminderit per pergjigjet me respek DEA

----------


## xfiles

Te rroje bebushi dhe per hajer inshalla e rregullon kete punen e statusit.

----------


## flag

> Child born in the UK Section 1 (3) application
> A child born in the UK whose parents are not British citizens and were not settled in the
> UK will have an entitlement to register when their parents become settled in the UK or
> become British citizens. An application should be made under section 1 (3) of the British
> Nationality Act 1981.
> posted by flag
> 
> 
> hi Flag me duhet te shkruaj serish qe te qartesohem me mire, e kam pare gjithe formen MN1
> dhe nuk e di se cfare mund te shkruaj per nje femije 7 muajsh, ata kerkojne insurance number per femijen, karakterin e femijes, referenca pra shkurt cila eshte ajo pjese qemund te fus te dhenat per nje femije7 muajsh, ndoshta duhet te kontaktoje me dike qe ka njohuri ne fushen e legjistacionit. te faleminderit per pergjigjet me respek DEA


Dea, mos harro se kjo form eshte per femije e kjo kuptohet prej 0-18 vite prandaj ke pyetjet per karakter e insurance dhe keto normal mund ti injorosh. Sidoqoft, me shkruaj ne PM dhe nepermes messengerit mund te plotesojm se bashku.

Me respekt
Flag

----------

